# Ork/chaos relationship



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys, i have a few questions regardin Orks and chaos. First up, can Orks fall to chaos? I can imagine Orks worshipin khorne and being very happy about it.

How often do chaos exchange weapons for service from the Orks? And how long are they likely to stay obedient?

Can Orks have different coloured skin? (tones if green not orange or thugs like that) 

What do Orks do when they aren't in a waaaaaaagh.

So that's my lot, I'm researching this for a fluff competition at my flgs and I decided to do a faction called the blak orks.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

If I recall correctly there was an Ork Waagh that attacked the Eye of Terror. Khorne was so impressed with them he resurrects them daily to fight them again. I don't know if that turned them into Khorne worshippers though.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, that was from the Ork Codex. I don't recall anywhere about Khorne being impressed with them though.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Back in Rogue Trader and Second Edition Chaos Orks existed, these have since been retconned out by exclusion.

Orks are warlike by nature, and while they can be bartered with and bought, they will return as soon as they get bored, and demand more - or krump you. they will not be 'obedient' but will fight with you against others readily enough. Until that fight is over...

Orks will fight amongst themselves when left alone. Social Darwinism at it's finest. 

Ork skin darkens with age and size, ranging across the various Greenskin species (remember, each Ork contains the genetic material to reproduce the entire species.)

Orks worshipping Khorne would no longer really work within the established fluff.

Khorne is no longer the god of martial skill and war so much as of unbridled slaughter and blood spilling. Orks kill because that's what they do, and who they are - not because they derive pleasure from the act. If people don't fight back, they are enslaved, not killed - Orks want war, not butchering the helpless. Khorne isn't fussy.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Pretty much what TKE has said, way back when, you could take Orks as part of a Chaos Warband but now that seems to have been done away with. 
It's a shame really IMO, I always quite liked the idea of mixed warbands. 
I might start one as a project at some point, not for gaming but just because I still love the idea!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> Hey guys, i have a few questions regardin Orks and chaos. First up, can Orks fall to chaos? I can imagine Orks worshipin khorne and being very happy about it.
> 
> How often do chaos exchange weapons for service from the Orks? And how long are they likely to stay obedient?
> 
> ...


1, You shouldn't imagine Orks ever worshipping Khorne as they indirectly worship Gork and Mork. It's a fundemental part of their existence.

Chaos can and doex corrupt everything, but you will never hear an Ork proclaim "Skulls for the Skull Throne!!! Blood for the Blood God!!!". Ever.

2. Chaos exchanging weapons so that Orks work with them? What are you smoking?

Chaos has such limited resources in the EOT and Maelstrom that they are never going to give an Ork equipment.

Also, Chaos Space Marines are as racist as ever when it comes to hating Xeno's, the only time they ever work alongside Orks is so that the Orks die, while they live and achieve there goals.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright, thanks for the responses guys I have enough to get started.

D-a-c the space marines directly worshipped the emporor once and now look at them. Doesn't really matter though, I just hoped I might be able to incorporate them into my army and make up some homebrew rules but they will be fine as a stand alone ork waaagh.

I got the idea of ork mercs from one of the DoW games so I know they do it sometimes.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yeah, that was from the Ork Codex. I don't recall anywhere about Khorne being impressed with them though.


Remember it was more of a punishment.....although the orks didn't think so.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> 1, You shouldn't imagine Orks ever worshipping Khorne as they indirectly worship Gork and Mork. It's a fundemental part of their existence.
> 
> Chaos can and doex corrupt everything, but you will never hear an Ork proclaim "Skulls for the Skull Throne!!! Blood for the Blood God!!!". Ever.
> 
> ...


1) This was not always the case - though I agree it is now.
Ork Stormboy Khorne Kultz were not uncommmon, back in the day. They _did_ want Skullz fer da Skullz God! 
2) This is mentioned sporadically throughout various contemporary fluff pieces. 
Chaos also have their own production facilities both in the EoT and Maelstrom, as well as Renegade Forge Worlds throughout the galaxy. Quite simply, this is obvious - it's not like they took 10,000 years worth of ammo when they fled Terra. :wink:


warsmith7752 said:


> Alright, thanks for the responses guys I have enough to get started.
> 
> D-a-c the space marines directly worshipped the emporor once and now look at them. Doesn't really matter though, I just hoped I might be able to incorporate them into my army and make up some homebrew rules but they will be fine as a stand alone ork waaagh.
> 
> I got the idea of ork mercs from one of the DoW games so I know they do it sometimes.


Space Marines never truly 'worshipped' the Emperor, save the pre-Heresy Word Bearers. Rather, they considered him the peak of humanity - the best being in the universe, but as they did not believe in gods of any sort, worship is incorrect terminology.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Back in Rogue Trader and Second Edition Chaos Orks existed, these have since been retconned out by exclusion.
> 
> Orks are warlike by nature, and while they can be bartered with and bought, they will return as soon as they get bored, and demand more - or krump you. they will not be 'obedient' but will fight with you against others readily enough. Until that fight is over...
> 
> ...


_TKE_ generally covered all the questions. But i'd like to add that aside from the Orks being incompatible with the Blood God Khorne, they are attuned to their own deities; Gork & Mork. Who embody everything in nature about the Orks (psychically), the Waaagh! included. They have no need of a war god who only desires blood and skulls. 

Aside from that though, although you won't find corrupted Orks (in the spiritual/ideological sense), you will find physically corrupted Orks. Although you won't find Orks worshipping the chaos gods, they can just as easily be corrupted physically by them. For example Orks with Nurgle's Rot running around? Sure. 



D-A-C said:


> 2. Chaos exchanging weapons so that Orks work with them? What are you smoking?
> 
> Chaos has such limited resources in the EOT and Maelstrom that they are never going to give an Ork equipment.
> 
> Also, Chaos Space Marines are as racist as ever when it comes to hating Xeno's, the only time they ever work alongside Orks is so that the Orks die, while they live and achieve there goals.


Actually that's not true at all. The traitor Astartes Legions generally speaking have maintained their xenophobic mindset but who do they despise more? (what they perceive as) simple xenos, or the Imperium and false-Emperor? They are more than willing to buy the short-termed services of xenos (like Orks) to help achieve their goals against the Imperium. 

The 13th Black Crusade is a prime example. The chaos forces gave Orks equipment and resources in return for them attacking Imperial forces during the Black Crusade. A simple bargain, and one that the Orks were happy to uphold. At least until the Imperials in question were defeated or routed, then they are just as likely to attack the chaos forces as they are Imperials.

Other examples can be found if you look around. Even _Dawn of War: Winter Assault_ features limited amounts of chaos/orkish cooperation.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Also Orks are green because of the chloroplasts in there blood which also gives a plant its colour.


----------

